# MK3 With Mk4/Mk5 R32 conversion Questions



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all, 

As per title, i'm after all the help i can get. And yes i've searched every crevasse of this and other VW forums so, don't go flaming. 

From what i have been able to find is that i can use my 02A Gearbox from my 1994 VR6 with the Mk4 R32 and possibly even the Mk5 DSG R32. However after talking to a couple of shops the swaps aren't as straight forward as what people say they are. With adapters having to be made in places, possible custom exhaust systems and of course the wiring(obviously). But what i havent heard mentioned once was custom fuel lines, alternator brackets, a/c compressor brackets and accessories, thermostat modications and other misc. pieces.

So politely could someone tell/show me a list of what i need to have before i begin in terms or parts and what custom/fabrication work needs to be carried out. (Not Get mechanical skills, cause unlike most keyboard warriors, ive done a few very unique engine swaps)

All help is greatly appreciated.

Thankyou Hayden.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I advise you have a mod move this over to the Hybrid forum, there are plenty of guys over there who do those things in their sleep.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, didn't realise there was one. 

Mods could you move this please.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

All is good. :beer:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Moved from mk3 :thumbup:


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

a synchro setup from a Canadian B3 is a much easier fit. You still have to cut a hole in the rear floor but it bolts to the factor MK3 rear beam mounts


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to mention I'm keeping it fwd. 

Plus I'm in Australia, so getting a b3 is less than ideal. 

Thanks.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you are using the 02a it bolts right in. The downpipe from Techtonics for a mk4 24v bolts on to the r exhaust manifolds and fits the mk3 exhaust perfectly.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

the techtonics downpipe doesnt fit due to your mk3 being rhd

you can use either mk4 or mk5 engine just i would suggest using a mk4 engine if using oem ecu, due to the ecu needing a lot less work to be able to run properly

if using mk5 engine you will need to use a mk4 auxillary bracket, as the mk5 bracket has no facility to hold a pas pump

as for mounting a a r32 into a mk3 then it would mount the same way as standard 12v vr6, using 12v brackets, the front bracket will need a little modding

if you have any more questions just fire away

thought you might to read my thread, its a 2.8 24v 4motion engine into a mk2 but the principles are identical

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8092


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Is this for power porpose or just to be cool having a R32 on a MK3? I'm just trying to justify all the $$$ you're going to put down to get this done, if this R32 motor is going to run only in a front wheel drive configuration.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

zwogti said:


> Is this for power porpose or just to be cool having a R32 on a MK3? I'm just trying to justify all the $$$ you're going to put down to get this done, if this R32 motor is going to run only in a front wheel drive configuration.


I had my timing chains replaced and doing so caused the hole that the intermediate shaft sits in to warp. So options are to pull up the engine to mill it out and run an oversize bearing or get a new engine. In Australia VR6's are rare finding an engine is pretty hard.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

the easy and cheapest way is just to get a 12 valve vr6 motor and replace it or just the block. I don't see you getting this done for less than $7-8K for the motor and all the other parts it will need to get this R32 motor running right in a MK3.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I had it in my car for what I had in 12v cams over the years. 

What does the tt dp hit on rhd the booster/mc?


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the specific modifications that have to be made to the front engine mount and trans mount?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For the front engine mount I just used a few appropriate sized washers. No trans mount mods unless you use the 02m.


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

The 02m creates a whole new bag of worms to sort out. Ask me how I know lol.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

this is how i modded my mount


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information and the picture, very helpful! 

Thanks Hayden.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how I would go about converting the drive by wire of a mk5 r32 to drive by cable?


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

There is a thread in this forum that the guy is putting a 3.2 in a mk1 and he shows how he converted his throttle body I will see if i can find it for you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-with-MK5-R32-Turbo-Lump-(Under-Construction)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I got frank the welder to make me a tb adapter, his sn is ftwelder.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the adapter?

Or contact information of frank?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just his sn, I might have his email somewhere. I have 2d drawings for r32 and obd2 12v/24v to late model mustang if you want.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I got frank the welder to make me a tb adapter, his sn is ftwelder.


does Frank not post on here any more? Havent seen him on here in a long time, and always loved his posts.

:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I haven't seen him around. For those that want to get in touch I do have his email contact info.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

I plan on running a ms3x is there anyway to find out the stock ecu values of fuel, ignition etc to transfer to the ms3x to get the car running?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not really but I have an alpha code version ms3 msq on msruns you can gleam the tables out of.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wouldnt happen to have a link would you?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

http://msruns.com/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=22917

I will try and post the latest msq I had before I took the car apart.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Seen as though the chains and guides are brand new on my 12v is it possible to use them on the R32 engine or is it a different setup?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Lower is the same, uppers are different. By the 24v the chains are pretty stout. Over 150k I would think about changing them.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've just had an idea. 

If I run my 2.8 harness on the 24v, for ease of installation.. Then run the ms3 in parallel with the stock ecu. This should make it a hell of a lot easier, retain VVT and allow tuning?


"Isn't Australia the one place where you can go to jail for having a lowered car?" The Tex


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you run ms, you dont need the stock ecu at all.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to have the wiring diagrams or know where to get them for the ecu and vr6 would you?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Msextra.com has the ms3/3x diagrams and a bit on the vag coils as well in the docs section. The 24v coil pinout is different from the 1.8t but easy to figure out.


----------

